# Can somebody explain 3 PT Hitch?



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I've been seeing lots of references about 3 PT Hitches, but I don't follow how they work. Can someone please explain the design, and also the difference between a 3 Point and a sleeve hitch?

Thanks


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *I've been seeing lots of references about 3 PT Hitches, but I don't follow how they work. Can someone please explain the design, and also the difference between a 3 Point and a sleeve hitch?
> 
> Thanks *


 This post holer is mounted on a three point hitch.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a link to the owner's manual for the 4410 on using the 3 pt. hitch. Might give you a better idea of what things look like and how they work.

Using 3 Pt. Hitch


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyways I figured the link could put the information in front of you better than I could explain it. Let me know if you still have more questions.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a link to a good thread on the sleeve hitch:

sleeve hitch


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The day of enlightenment for as to what a sleeve hitch was.   

sleeve hitch


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

A 3pt hitch will allow you to control implements which have been designed to work within a design consisting of (2) lift arms which are controlled via hydraulic control and one center drawbar arm.
The 3pt hitch system allows extremely strong and accurate control over usually very heavy implements required to do big work that is far and beyond what smaller LT or GT units can perform. A sleeve hitch may allow the operator to control the basic height adjustment controlled manually not hydraulically for a smaller implement but it is generally very limited in scope and performance. It is just different designs for different purposes. 

BTW, there are several different types of 3 PT categories:

Category 0 
For Tractors with up to 20 Horsepower
Top Link Pins are 5/8 inch in Diameter
Lift Arm Pins are 5/8 inch in Diameter


Category 1 

For Tractors with 20 to 45 Horsepower
Top Link Pins are 3/4 inch in Diameter
Lift Arm Pins are 7/8 inch in Diameter


Category 2 

For Tractors with 55-65 to 90-95 Horsepower
Top Link Pins are 1 inch in Diameter
Lift Arm Pins are 1 and 1/8 inch in Diameter


Category 3 

For Tractors with 95 to 100 Horsepower and Up
Top Link Pins are 1 and 1/4 inch in Diameter
Lift Arm Pins are 1 and 7/16 inch in Diameter


I hope this helps a little,
Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Great answers. :thumbsup: Couldn't said it better myself guys.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

sleeve hitch mouted on an LT:

sleeve hitch


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's another view of a sleeve hitch.

<img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/24535/07124535000-dlv.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did we get the rabbit run into the hole for you on this subject Jim?


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*3 PT and Sleeve Hitch*

Hey guys, Thanks for all the help. 

I'm still not completely clear, but maybe if I explain what I think I understand then people can correct me.

Ball Hitch: The traditional trailer hitch - like on my old camper trailer.

Pin hitch: The one that came on my tractor - a 3/4" hole in the bumper to allow a trailer to be pinned to it.

Sleeve Hitch: A sleeve hitch is a lever operated device which raises and lowers a pin hitch on an arm. This allows separate control of the height of the tow bar on the pulled implement - for example would allow you to tow a trailer at an angle - front or rear high. Willie has put an electric actuator on his to allow him to control this more easily.

3 Pt Hitch: A hitch consisting of a floating or fixed centre link and two hydraulically controlled sidearms. The sidearms allow you to control hitch point height and also the attitude of the implement separately from the hitch point height. I have no idea why you would typically want to do this, but if it was a blade I assume you could control the sidespill, the height, and the vertical attack angle.

How's that so far?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Jim I think you have it all sum up now:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good explanations and illustrations... thanks 




any sets rule of thumbs as to what attachments use what types of hitches? 

3 point vs sleeve hitch...


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

john Sleeve hitches and 3pt's can both take Rear Blades,Box Scrapes, Cultivators,disks and plows and slip buckets thanks to the Johnny Bucket. Most sleeve hitches take 10inch plows where 3point hitch cat0 and above take 12inch or bigger plows But your tractor is a exception using a 12inch sleeve hitch plow. Both sleeve hitch and three points can take tillers. Pretty much sleeve hitch implments are just implements on a smaller scale and ability and attach with one pin where 3points hitch implements attach with 3 pins and have a higher ability.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 3 PT and Sleeve Hitch*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> * I have no idea why you would typically want to do this, but if it was a blade I assume you could control the sidespill, the height, and the vertical attack angle.
> 
> *


A typical application would be to put a crown in your driveway for water run off


----------

